# Halifax....



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Halifax found his way to Rescue because one of the three children he lived with developed allergies. His family was devastated to have to give up this incredibly sweet and well-behaved eight-month-old puppy. They purchased Halifax from an online breeder and tried to do everything right in raising him. 
When Halifax came into the program, he was diagnosed with subaortic stenosis (SAS), a genetic heart condition common to Golden Retrievers. Essentially, Halifax was born with an abnormally narrow passageway below his aorta. This makes it harder for blood to pump properly. While Halifax’s heart murmur is his only sign of SAS right now, he will need to be evaluated as time goes on to monitor the progress of his condition. Dogs with this disease may become easily fatigued and experience fainting spells. There is also the risk of death from ventricular arrhythmias. Some dogs remain asymptomatic, and there is simply no way to predict the course of the disease, for which surgery or medication are generally ineffective.
Halifax is a super sweet and social Golden boy. His favorite activity is just being loved! A repeat adopter who was open to adopting a special needs Golden was called to meet Halifax. She understood that she would have to monitor his activity level and his condition for the rest of his life. As soon as Halifax walked into the adoption room, he won her heart. Halifax is now in his new home and has already met his adopter's veterinarian. Hopefully, with medical care and proper supervision, Halifax will live a long life in his new home.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow what a story 
glad he has his happy ending xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a stunning boy Halifax is........ glad to hear he's found a home where he will recieve the medical care he needs to live a long, happy, and healthy life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Halifax*

So very glad that Halifax found the very special home that he did!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Halifax found his furever home. He is gorgeous.


----------

